# Guess What Time It Is At Uncle Pencil's House



## PencilHead (Jan 10, 2010)

Bittersweet--this is the tail-end of my first batch of seeds.  Nothin' but chop-chop now.  Top right seems ironic somehow, doesn't it?


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

I smell a harvest a coming....nice trich pics...is that from an eyeclops or a standard camera on macro?


----------



## User (Jan 10, 2010)

man dude those are some wikkid pictures

happy harvest.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the bottom left picture the best. I like all the amber.  What's ironic about the top right pic?

I like looking at other people's trich pics, because it's like watching a tutorial.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 10, 2010)

Eyeclops--I have no camera skills but don't do bad with kids' toys.  

The top right seems sorta/kinda overly phallic for a female anything.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice PH! Okay, all you folks watching, would you call those amber trichs or light amber trichs? I would luv to see us all call it the same way. I say light amber in pic 4 and pic 3 is thinking about amber,lol


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm with you, Benny, trich opinions are like bungoles.  Same strain, last grow, all went that beige color almost over-night, leaving no clears or cloudies and very little dark(dead) amber.  Go figure.  And it also depends on where on the plant you take your sample.

To me, the hardest part of this sport has been the harvest window issue.  I'm anal, ob/comp and fret like the kid in Parenthood about things, so it worries me to death.  But in the end?  It all smokes like a gift from Jah.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

very cool, PH, when will you be harvesting?  

can we get some pictures of the full plant?

what is the magnification of these pictures?


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> very cool, PH, when will you be harvesting?
> 
> can we get some pictures of the full plant?
> 
> what is the magnification of these pictures?


 
It's hanging now.  With the RH so low, it won't hang long though.

That's an Eyeclops on 200X.  Don't know what they run now, but I got mine on Amazon for around 30 bucks last year.  Beats the hell outta those uber-cheezy scopes from RadioShack. 

Check out the beige trichs in the lower left pic.  That's what my second grow of Ice did--did it in like 2 or 3 days, completely beiged out and was super stickey.  The first was good smoke but nothing like that second grow.  I'm hoping this last version is up there with the second batch.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice man!!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks.  I previewed a bit of it today and it smokes good but still tasting greenish yet.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2010)

Please don't refer to yourself as "Uncle pencil" gives me the willies.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 14, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Please don't refer to yourself as "Uncle pencil" gives me the willies.


 
Thanks, man.  I never really thought about it that way, but my wife has an Uncle Lech, and I see the connection.  But it is better than Uncle Grandaddy.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Thanks, man.  I never really thought about it that way, but my wife has an Uncle Lech, and I see the connection.  But it is better than Uncle Grandaddy.



LOL


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jan 16, 2010)

PH,
Congrats on another fine harvest. Will you publish a full summary report? Strain, weight, smoke. Are these the lollipop girls?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the Harvest!

Great pics too.....


----------



## T-rex (Jan 16, 2010)

Pencil, those are great pics especially for a 1st timer like me.  I'm at the end of my 1st harvest and have been watching the trichs daily.  It seems like it is taking forever.  But now I know what to look for.  What is the determinding factor in the time it takes for the trichs to change?  Is it the strain?

Thanks,
T-rex


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

What strain is it PH?  It looks purple in the pics...and nice pics to by the way!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 17, 2010)

Genes--What up, dog?  Nah, I'm not into quantity reports anymore--my cabinet is pretty full, so I'm changing up and going after that holy grail bud. Went to 18 gallon pots full of C99 X Apollo 11.  I'll be the guy babbling in the corner over here by this time next year--I hope I am, anyway.

T-Rex--Seems like the strain is the deciding issue. This was a Sativa but it finished early as hell (8 weeks of 12/12).  The first grow with it, I let it go until it was about 50% dark amber (10 weeks).  This version, and the one before as well, is a much better high.  I'm still a little confused about what exactly "amber" is.  Is it the beige color or is it the reddish-brown (dead) color?  Yeah, the waiting is the hardest part--almost as bad as waiting by the mailbox for your bean order. 

LF--It was called Ice. I'm not sure on the lineage.  Seems more Sativa than the WW I've grown--thinner leaves, taller plants.  That's why I was shocked to find out that harvesting at about 8 weeks produced better smoke than waiting 10 weeks.  I understand that the Cindy strains are fast finishing Sats as well.  I'm still under a tremendous learning curve here, so everyday is new.

Thanks to everyone for dropping in.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm..wasn't sure about the strain so I looked it up:

'C99 x Apollo 11' from Joey Weed


Lineage: 	C99 x Apollo 11
Family: 	Unknown or mixed family
Origin: 	Not Listed
Region: 	Not Listed
Genotype: 	Not Listed
Indoor Maturation: 	55 to 60 days
Outdoor Maturation: 	Not Listed
Sex Possibilities: 	Standard (M/F)
Stature: 	Not Listed
Yield: 	Not Listed
Odor Level: 	1
Odor Description: 	Faint lemony smell
Taste Level: 	Not Listed
Taste Description: 	Not Listed







  Breeder's Description - 'C99 x Apollo 11'	
Here we have a cross between two highly acclaimed plants. The mother was Brother's Grimm Cinderella-99 and the father was Apollo 11. C-99 is very well known for being super potent, having a mild citrus aroma and never giving hermies. Apollo 11 has an up happy high with a high calyx to leaf ratio. It, like C99 has a faint lemoney smell. The cross is easy to clone and combines the sativa high from cinderella99 with the happy stone from apollo11. The buds are tight and dense.



  Grower Report - Grat3fulH3ad on January 9, 2005, 9:33 pm  	  [ VIEW FULL GROWER REPORT ]  

		Overall Rating: 	8 		 	Effect: 	All in the head
Potency: 	9 		 	Stature: 	Somewhat tall and lanky


This strain is not the easiest to grow, but rewards one's patients greatly. She was grown in soil, and reacted greatly to any changes. She doesn't take alot of nutrients, and is easy to burn. The plant was nothing special in vegitation. A little leggy.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, Genes, why don't you see if your local dispensary has any C99, and give us a _smoke_ report.  All I hear is that it's the bomb.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats funny that the description for the c99/a11 says that she can't take alot of nutes...when the straight cindy is known for being ravenous...my c99 hybrid is takeing 1 1/2 the recomended nutes right now, and still doesn't have the slightest tip burn.  The A11 must be finicky with nutes or something.  C99 and A11 are closely related strains though...and this is one I want to try.  I think THG has this one.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thats funny that the description for the c99/a11 says that she can't take alot of nutes...when the straight cindy is known for being ravenous...my c99 hybrid is takeing 1 1/2 the recomended nutes right now, and still doesn't have the slightest tip burn. The A11 must be finicky with nutes or something. C99 and A11 are closely related strains though...and this is one I want to try. I think THG has this one.


 
Mty head's in the same p[lace.  That's why I asked THG how her C99 was on nutes.  I remembered you saying your C99 X AK was ravenous.  I hope the C99 X A11 is since that's how I usually feed.

I don't think THG has popped her C99 X A11s yet.  There are some new pics of her Cindies though.

I also got some BC Roadkill just for the stink.  Any input on that?


----------

